# Borostu82 pics



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well i have decided i wont be entering any shows this year as i lack muscle. so thought i would start a bit of a journal with progress pics in.

i am still going to diet as tho i was entering the ukbff north east show to see what the diets like and see what my weaknesses are so i can work on them and maybe compete in a year or 2.

im not sure how big these pics will be so i apologies(sp) in advance

pics are further


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

how did i know they would be huge:lol:

how do i make them smaller?

cheers

stu


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

upload them here pal and they auto resize

file4u


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers mate. i'll re-size them and upload them again


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

good legs mate just need more work up top imo.should look good after diet,

how long you been training ?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

FVCK ME bobo (Sorry Boro)! Your Huge mate. massive massive legs, Nice Tatts too. Good to see another ink monkey on here, I Wa worried i'd have too many but you got bigger legs, tatts, everything... (Appart from the Jhonson) Lol!!! :beer:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

been training about 5 years been serious about 2 years and only started looking in to how to eat like a bodybuilder for 7 months. my legs are my best point and i have a weak chest and not much depth but im working on it.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Chest look mint mate, it will all fall in over the next 12 wks


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mrdaveyk said:


> upload them here pal and they auto resize
> 
> file4u


i could not re size as there was errors


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

kelly.km said:


> FVCK ME bobo (Sorry Boro)! Your Huge mate. massive massive legs, Nice Tatts too. Good to see another ink monkey on here, I Wa worried i'd have too many but you got bigger legs, tatts, everything... (Appart from the Jhonson) Lol!!! :beer:


Cheers kelly, im not entering the Ukbff show now but i'll still be going

my tatts hide a bit of my shape but i suppose with a good tan i would be fine. my legs are over powering my upper half. i have alot of work to do


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

there ya go fella


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

if you did not live so far away i would buy you a beer:beer:


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> been training about 5 years been serious about 2 years and only started looking in to how to eat like a bodybuilder for 7 months. my legs are my best point and i have a weak chest and not much depth but im working on it.


your body make up's similar to mine mate,my legs are huge and my chest is a big problem area for me.been off training for the last 8 or so weeks and been eating ****e so lost tone and size and feel like a fat c*** with an even flatter chest than usual.gotta get back at it tomorrow.

what diet/training regime you work to ?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

bigwool said:


> your body make up's similar to mine mate,my legs are huge and my chest is a big problem area for me.been off training for the last 8 or so weeks and been eating ****e so lost tone and size and feel like a fat c*** with an even flatter chest than usual.gotta get back at it tomorrow.
> 
> what diet/training regime you work to ?


i have no problem putting weight on its a nightmare getting it back off lol i have managed to loose 8kgs dieting the link for my diets here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/34873-carb-cycling-advice-please.html

i'll find my traing program give me 2 secs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn those are good legs!


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Love the fckin Ink mate:thumb:

And even though I feel odd saying it legs are looking good.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers guys, i trained legs today so i lost a bit of shape with them been pumped.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

there ya go stu mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

and before i forget, nice sweep on those legs!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for doing the pics dave and cheers for the comments


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

just had a good read of your diet thread and i'll use something similar when i decide to cut up.my aim is to compete next year before i turn 40!!!!!!!!!!!!! my stats are very similar to yours so i'll follow your thread/progress with interest.

clever bloke that pscarb


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Legs are awsome mate, the back tats very smart also! Where abouts in boro you from?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

You should be starting dieting on sunday stu. Your weeks ahead of me and have a tonne of mass. you could easy do it. . get your sen on stage.. kev


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

greekgoddess i alway pratcise my posing, i have not defo ruled out competing if i think i look good enough to do well then i still might enter

Bigwool Pscarbs is very good and helped me alot cant thank him enough.

Cheers Paul, i only started training legs dec last year. im from stockton

Kelly i have been dieting for awhile i have came down from 17.7stone now im 15.11 im not setting my heart on competing this year im just going to see how i look


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

wow thats imprseeive for 7 months!

I guess you train at Total Fitness then?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Paul said:


> wow thats imprseeive for 7 months!
> 
> I guess you train at Total Fitness then?


I have always have hadf big legs i suffered in the army with them. When i started training legs i could barely do 100kgs and before long the weight was shooting up. i tried front squats today for the first time now they are hard!!! :cursing:

where are you from Paul?

i did train in moores but i moved over to Deny's gym in billingham when it opened last year


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

after doing front squats is it normal for your front delts to be dead the next day?


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

borostu82 said:


> where are you from Paul?
> 
> i did train in moores but i moved over to Deny's gym in billingham when it opened last year


Guisborough mate, i train at allama health studio in guisborough, wouldnt reccomend it. Ive been to Total Fitness a few times though, they keep raping my phone with texts everyday offering free weekends there lol. When i pass my driving test im thinking about David Lloyds thats meant to be an amazing gym!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i have a few friends who live in Guisborough, its a nice place been on the pi$$ a few times up there. i like moorse and Deny's gym they are hardcore gyms which i prefer


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i have decided i wont be entering any shows this year as i lack muscle.

Thought that was quite funny.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Well i have decided i wont be entering any shows this year as i lack muscle.
> 
> Thought that was quite funny.


well there is no point beating around the bush lol

there is a club show in dec so i might enter that.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers col. i dont think i was ready to be honest. there is a club show the end of the year its just for gym members only sort of an x mass party so might enter that or NABBA North east first timers.

I think i'll be keeping a close eye on your prep thread for advice and tips. dont worry mate im still going to leeds so i'll cheer you on another lad from my gym is entering so there is a few lads going down.

Best of luck col


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I will mate, the lad thats entering from the gym i train in is a n*b head so i hope you kick his ass.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

bulkaholic said:


> LMAO, so is he entering first timers then? if so hope he is not fcuking huge:laugh:


He's entering first timers. Dont worry about no one else mate.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Well i have decided i wont be entering any shows this year as i lack muscle.
> 
> Thought that was quite funny.


looking good in ur avatar though,,some weight on that bar me thinks..


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

need2getbigger said:


> looking good in ur avatar though,,some weight on that bar me thinks..


i hate them pics i took them on my 3rd low day so felt flat and sh!t but cheers mate. i should have taken them on mondy after my re-feed.


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Good progress mate. Like not relevent but that tattoo going across your back and arms the aztec one is well ace mate.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers mate. The funny thing is i wish now i never had it done lol it hides shape in my back and on my tri's. bit late now eh! i would like to have my stomach fully covered but thinking twice now i hope to compete so think i'll leave it


----------



## gymboots (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome shape, the tatts make it even better


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

gymboots said:


> Awesome shape, the tatts make it even better


thanks mate these pics were early last year i think


----------

